# Childrens physiotherapy work



## Katesyd (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi, I am a paediatric physiotherapist trained in Australia who will be moving to Kuala Lumpur early next year. I am looking for information about how and where I might find work. Does anyone know anything about registering to practice, places I might find work etc. Thanks very much


----------



## cooljewel (Oct 28, 2011)

Unlike Australia where many things are "specialised", and there are rules for everything....Malaysia still has a long way to go in many areas and as Physiotheraphy is one of those areas where there are many traditional alternatives readily accessible. ..eg Malays tend to have their "tukang urut" or masseurs to help heal the muscle strains etc...and Chinese have the same with the added benefit of acupuncture, and the like. That said, you best bet would be to start your own practice, and make some deals with some of the private hospitals, so that they may send referral's to you. You could quite easily operate from your own home if you have the space and if it is easily accessible.


----------



## Carolyn Ross (Dec 14, 2011)

Katesyd said:


> Hi, I am a paediatric physiotherapist trained in Australia who will be moving to Kuala Lumpur early next year. I am looking for information about how and where I might find work. Does anyone know anything about registering to practice, places I might find work etc. Thanks very much


Hey Kates

Just saw your post. Sorry, I don't have any information about specific job opening in physiotherapy, but would really love to suggest some places where you can find work. I'm an orthopedic physiotherapist and have been to Malaysia for an year or so. As far as I know, in Malaysia the number of physical therapist jobs is slightly greater than the number of practicing physical therapists. The reason might be because some physical therapists work part time and hold two or more jobs. 
At the beginning you can start with searching jobs in hospitals and rehabilitation centers. There are few vacancies for pediatrics physiotherapy in the home health care services industry, nursing care facilities and offices of physicians. You can get more details about the job prospects in the following site Physical Therapy Colleges » Search 95+ Colleges for Physical TherapyYou may also start your own private practice by seeing individual patients and contracting to provide services in hospitals, rehabilitation centers etc. and become self-employed. Hope the above information would help you. Good Luck!!


----------



## twiga11 (Mar 12, 2013)

Katesyd said:


> Hi, I am a paediatric physiotherapist trained in Australia who will be moving to Kuala Lumpur early next year. I am looking for information about how and where I might find work. Does anyone know anything about registering to practice, places I might find work etc. Thanks very much


Hi I am also a ped physio new to malaysia and looking for work in kl, since it has now been a long time since you posted just wondering if you found something.. would be happy to connect. Thanks!


----------



## aaronsmith (Mar 19, 2013)

Katesyd said:


> Hi, I am a paediatric physiotherapist trained in Australia who will be moving to Kuala Lumpur early next year. I am looking for information about how and where I might find work. Does anyone know anything about registering to practice, places I might find work etc. Thanks very much


Hi there..
Why don't you try private hospital like KPJ Hospitals, Columbia Asia Hospital.

Some like there is one in Sunway n some hospital related to Perdana University n IMU... but very difficult to get in..


----------



## michiechen (Mar 30, 2013)

*Looking for paediatric physiotherapist*



Katesyd said:


> Hi, I am a paediatric physiotherapist trained in Australia who will be moving to Kuala Lumpur early next year. I am looking for information about how and where I might find work. Does anyone know anything about registering to practice, places I might find work etc. Thanks very much


Hi Katesyd, are you currently still in Malaysia and based out of Kuala Lumpur? We are looking for a paed physiotherapist to work with our 11 month old baby on a regular basis. He suffered quite a major stroke at 2 months old. He's doing the best as he possibly can but needs a lot of therapy. Please PM me if you are keen to explore.


----------



## michiechen (Mar 30, 2013)

*Looking for paediatric physiotherapist*



twiga11 said:


> Hi I am also a ped physio new to malaysia and looking for work in kl, since it has now been a long time since you posted just wondering if you found something.. would be happy to connect. Thanks!


Hi twiga11, are you currently still in Malaysia and based out of Kuala Lumpur? We are looking for a paed physiotherapist to work with our 11 month old baby on a regular basis. He suffered quite a major stroke at 2 months old. He's doing the best as he possibly can but needs a lot of therapy. Please PM me if you are keen to explore.


----------

